
Hashima Island – An Abandoned Island City - keiferski
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashima_Island
======
creamyhorror
I visited half a year ago (feels like forever!) - it's like an island version
of the Kowloon Walled City. Unfortunately, recent hurricane (?) damage has
rendered the island unsafe to land on, so you can only observe it from the
boat (a few months ago, at least).

~~~
lbeltrame
That's likely the damage caused by Typhoon n.19 (I don't remember its name, I
watched the Japanese news about it and they only number them).

